
Ask HN: What are some well designed wiki(s)? - leenasoni_
Hello folks,<p>I am looking for some interesting, great examples of wiki. I am working on designing a wiki and would love to understand how can I come up with a great structure, any resources&#x2F;ideas will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
======
unixhero
Bookstack

If you mean by content:

Arch Linux Wiki

Memory Alpha Star Trek Fan Wiki

There's also Rationalwiki

There is also a strange one which is about horror stories, but I forgot the
name

